# Hoyt Formula Quattro foams vs F7 wood.



## Arsi (May 14, 2011)

If you had your heart set on them, then id say go for them. Lots of people are saying great things about the Quattros. I was unimpressed by them when compared to my F7s but I didnt get to shoot them and thats where it really counts. Either way you go, youre going to get a world class limb.


----------



## TargetOz (Jan 16, 2013)

Thanx Arsi, are your F7's wood or foams, and what made you go with that choice?


----------



## TargetOz (Jan 16, 2013)

Arsi said:


> If you had your heart set on them, then id say go for them. Lots of people are saying great things about the Quattros. I was unimpressed by them when compared to my F7s but I didnt get to shoot them and thats where it really counts. Either way you go, youre going to get a world class limb.


Why were you unimpressed compared to the F7's?


----------



## LittleJP (Nov 4, 2012)

Just a note, the Uukha limbs are wonderful, but they are not natively formula compatible. From what I've heard, the formula adapter is hit or miss.


----------



## screemnjay (Nov 2, 2008)

LittleJP said:


> Just a note, the Uukha limbs are wonderful, but they are not natively formula compatible. From what I've heard, the formula adapter is hit or miss.


I have all of the above. Of the three, at the same weight, the Quattros are the fastest. The tips feel more stable than the F7's. The Uukha's are bulletproof and feel incredibly stable. The Uukha's are the quietest of the three. The Adaptors...I've Never seen, or had, a problem with multiple sets. Uukha's require a shorter string. The F7's are a known commodity. They are the most likely of the three to twist, but can be had at very reasonable prices (especially used).

All of your options reek quality. Nothing's better.


----------



## LittleJP (Nov 4, 2012)

Yes, I've never shot formula, so I haven't had personal experience, so take what I say on the adapter with a pinch of salt.


----------



## Arsi (May 14, 2011)

TargetOz said:


> Thanx Arsi, are your F7's wood or foams, and what made you go with that choice?


My current ones are Wood. Ive shot both and id say I prefer the Foam ones better. They felt snappier after the release which I like. The wood ones are really mellow on release. Bow doesnt jump out very much with the wood limbs. I have the wood limbs because the price was right.



TargetOz said:


> Why were you unimpressed compared to the F7's?


I couldnt feel much of a difference when drawing back the Quattros vs. drawing my F7s. Though drawing a bow is really a small part of the equation. I have not shot the Quattros at all which is where the money speaks for itself. But just simply drawing them back made me less excited to purchase a set and I put the idea on the backburner for a while. I definitely want to buy a set and give it a fair shot (pun intended), but for now, im very satisfied with how the F7s shoot.


----------



## Dacer (Jun 10, 2013)

Take a small tangent: to the Grand prix F7 limbs, wood core. They are surely great limbs - but i've had a chance to shoot some W&W ex powers and perfer shooting them over my F7s.


----------



## DarkMuppet (Oct 23, 2013)

My 2 cents worth as it were ... A club mate had the foam F7's, delaminated within 6 months. Got foam Quattros as a replacement set, delaminated within 3 months .... Got Wood core Quattros as a replacement. However, due to quickly declining confidence in Hoyt's limbs he bought a set of W&W Primes (wood core), they seem to be way faster and quieter than the Quattros. Pays your money, takes your choice, as it were ...

Regarding Uukhas, I had a pull of the new VX1000 limbs at the European archery festival, due out in the next few weeks they are something that you will HAVE to try before you buy any other limb! Ridiculously smooth to pull and with what can only be described as a "let off" when you reach full draw! This apparently can be tuned to where you want it to be via bracing height and limb weight adjustment. They're not cheap though, I was quoted £600 (currently US$990) but if I had the cash at the time, something I'd be very interested in getting.


----------



## LittleJP (Nov 4, 2012)

Oooh, I've heard they were releasing a new limb. If I was moving up in draw weight any time before next season, I am considering them. Have you compared them to the Ux100s?


----------



## DarkMuppet (Oct 23, 2013)

LittleJP said:


> Oooh, I've heard they were releasing a new limb. If I was moving up in draw weight any time before next season, I am considering them. Have you compared them to the Ux100s?


Sorry for late reply, unfortunately the only limbs available to try were the VX1000s so I couldn't compare, they were on all 3 test bows.


----------



## rstgyx (Apr 13, 2013)

So prettyyyy. Uukha has the best graphic designs on their limbs after W&W and Border in my opinion.


----------



## ortabr (May 25, 2013)

I am currently using the formula version of the MK Korea Vera limbs with my ION-X and would have to say the outperform my F7 wood limbs by a long shot. Best thing about MK is their demo program. If you want wood try the VERA or VERA 2. For foam try the 1440s. I myself am partial to the wood because I like a smooth shot rather than snappy. I was unimpressed with the F7 from the start as I received a pair that was twisted and had to send them back.


----------



## anmactire (Sep 4, 2012)

Would quite like to try a set of the vx1000 limbs. Can't wait to see what people think of them. I do love the feel of a big recurve.


----------



## airwolfipsc (Apr 2, 2008)

Anyone else chrono the new vx1000? Im ready to buy one for my Innomax but
Cant decide. I have pulled back the winwin rcx100 and it felt like they were 6lbs lighter otf that i currently shoot

Compared to my yamaha 38lbs 68in bow med limbs. The rcx100 longs were on
old sky riser that makes it 69in bow. I think these are one of fast smooth limbs winwin has out there.


----------

